# My Boston Symphony 10h anniversary



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I just realized that I had my Boston Symphony 10th anniversary a couple of weeks back. It was Feb 10, 2007. Berlioz Damnation of Faust. Levine conducting. 
YVONNE NAEF,mezzo-soprano(Marguerite)
PAUL GROVES,tenor (Faust)
JOSE VAN DAM, bass-baritone (Mephistopheles)
ANDREW GANGESTAD, bass (Brander) 

I had to google to find the exact date. Anyone else remember first concerts in specific halls? I remember my first in Montreal and Troy, NY.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

When I was a kid, eons ago, Harry Ellis Dickson conducted Saturday morning young peoples concerts with a subset of the BSO. I most remember the Prokofiev suite from Romeo and Juliet that begins with the Knight's Dance. In a really resonant hall like Symphony Hall, that booming tuba and sawing basses really make an impression. Later on, I had seats for an early evening Tuesday seriesduring the Leinsdorf years, of which I have a bunch of memories.


----------

